# Wet brine question



## bobbygee (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to try pops wet brine for curing my BB. After it is done soaking in the brine,do I need to rinse off, pat dry with paper towels, and throw a fan on it to form a pellicle?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2012)

BobbyGee, morning....  Drying and forming a pellicle is always suggested when smoking stuff...  Smoke doesn't like water, in my humble opinion...  Oiling the surface, if so desired, is OK... Smoke seems to dissolve in oil and penetrate just fine... 

That being said, I often times place the product in the smoker at 120*deg or so with the damper and stack wide open for an hour or so until the meat dries.... When smoking fish, I always put it in front of a fan until it is really dry.... I probably should try that with meat too...

Now, there are  30,000 plus members here and probably that many different ideas on at least some parts of all recipes....  None are wrong... only personal preference on the way to cook food.....  I have a brisket in Pops brine now and it will be hitting the smoker in about a week....

You post your results with pictures and so will I....  We can all learn something....  Good smokin' ...  Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes that is was most people suggest. A lot of us just put it on our smoking trays and put it in the fridge over night to dry and form pellicle. Make sure you do a fry test on it to see if it's to salty for your taste or not. I haven't used Pops liquid brine yet so I don't know if it needs much soaking or not. My next batch of bacon is going to be with Pops brine.


----------



## venture (Feb 9, 2012)

If you follow Pop's recipe carefully?

Dry it a bit any way you want within reason.  Don't stress yourself too much.  The most critical part you did was following Pop's instructions.  After that, your preferences will lead you.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

